# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP - Moxie

## dakski

Not a great start to the new year. We lost our baby boy, our 13 year-old Morkie, Moxie, tonight 1-1-2022. 

He had a tumor in his heart that ruptured (forgive me forgetting the technical term right now). He was fine at 8PM, had dinner and was happy and running around. At 9:15 I noticed he wasn't breathing well and was laying on the cold bathroom floor. He wouldn't take a treat and was visibly distressed. 

Katie and I took him the ER Vet at 9:30PM and they said he would be dead soon unless we either put him down, or put him through hell for a very small chance of buying him a little time. We felt G-d was asking him to cross the Rainbow Bridge and we let him go gracefully and euthanized him. 

I am tears writing this and don't know what to say. Tyler, his buddy, and our 14 year old Schnoodle is quite distressed as is Sam the Shi Tzu. Tyler let out a huge yelp and whine and cried when we came home without Moxie. We feel you, Tyler. 

Moxie has been my buddy for 5 1/2 years and Katie's for 11. Still he accepted me immediately as part of the pack and was my cuddle bug, often sleeping either on my pillow or "his" right behind mine where the bed meets the wall. 

This doesn't seem fair and happened so fast. We are still processing. Still, I wanted to share with the forum. 

RIP my sweet, sweet, cuddle bug. 

Moxie, you will be greatly missed. 



This was the original Dave/Katie Crew from 2016 on our wedding day in 2019. 

Only 2 of the original 5 remain now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Im sorry for your loss Dave and Katie. I know Moxie was well cared for and loved a lot like all your animals are. RIP Moxie. All dogs go to heaven. 🙏🏾✌🏾❤️🌟

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## Armiyana

Sounds like a hemangiosarcoma. My mother lost her German shepherd in a similar way. It really is heartbreaking. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. You really did do everything that you could. Letting him go peacefully is such a hard decision sometimes... We want to try making things last just a bit longer. You put aside that selfishness and gave Moxie the peace he needed. 

Make sure Tyler and Sam get some extra love. They're going to be pretty anxious.

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2022),_Homebody_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

> Im sorry for your loss Dave and Katie. I know Moxie was well cared for and loved a lot like all your animals are. RIP Moxie. All dogs go to heaven. 🙏🏾✌🏾❤️🌟


Thank you, brother. Katie adopted Moxie at two from someone who couldn't care for him properly. He was an anxious little guy sometimes because he didn't want us to leave the house too much. I think when I moved in it made a huge difference in his life because I mostly work from home. This past year, Katie hasn't been well and has been home a lot more. Not happy about that, but happy Moxie got both of us around a lot. Having the other dogs helped his anxiety too. When I moved in with my 2 OD's (original dogs - Banning and Tyler) and really became a pack, he calmed down a lot too. 

Anyway, as always, I appreciate you recognizing how much we put into our animals and how loved they are. It's all we can do. Treat all living creatures with love and respect.

Thank you again.




> Sounds like a hemangiosarcoma. My mother lost her German shepherd in a similar way. It really is heartbreaking. 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. You really did do everything that you could. Letting him go peacefully is such a hard decision sometimes... We want to try making things last just a bit longer. You put aside that selfishness and gave Moxie the peace he needed. 
> 
> Make sure Tyler and Sam get some extra love. They're going to be pretty anxious.


Tyler is being super cuddly and Sam just seems confused. He knows something's up but I do not think it's sunk in yet. Alpha (the newish pup) is super worried about me and Katie. She's spooning with me, per usual, and is sandwiched in right between me and Katie (also usual), but also kissed both of us goodnight (usually I get groomed). She knows something is wrong, but again, hasn't necessarily figured it out yet. 

Katie has already said, "no more dogs." We will see. That was her reaction the past 2 times as well, and I don't blame her. It hurts so much. However, having grown up with animals (dogs, reptiles, etc.) I try to focus on the joy they bring us and we bring them and not get caught up in when they go over the rainbow bridge. Of course, in the interim, we found and fell in love with Alpha. I know Katie will get there with time, and we all deal with grief differently. However, this really sucks. 

Banning, our first of 5 to go, died of a hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. This was a myocardial tumor, and again, cannot remember what she/the vet called it specifically, but we didn't do invasive tests because a) he was going fast and uncomfortable, and b) we wouldn't have put him through that anyway at his age. 

Armiyana, it is so incredibly heartbreaking. With Banning, we had a few days to say goodbye, but this was so tragic because we had minutes. I was headed to bed and saw him on the bathroom floor and switched gears. The vet said he would have died on the floor if we hadn't brought him in when we did. I am glad we let him go with grace and dignity and without suffering. Again, we always want the best for our animals. I know many here, you included, relate. 

Thank you for the kind words.

Below is Banning's Rainbow Bridge Thread. 

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...262982-Banning

----------

_Armiyana_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## bcr229

I am so very sorry.  Losing a beloved critter is never easy.

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Losing a dog is like losing a member of the family.  You and your wife have my deepest condolences.  RIP Moxie

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such a heavy way to start the New Year- I'm so sorry for the loss suffered by you & Katie, & by your whole fur-family.  Sadder still that you had no warning, no time to prepare for your loss.  :Tears: 

But you know in your heart that he had a good life with all of you- that you did all you could and when it counted, you put his needs & well-being first & unselfishly let him go as was inevitable. 

Sending you a big hug Dave- I sure know what it's like to lose a good buddy- and it hurts whether or not you know it's coming.   Rest in peace, Moxie- you brought much joy & were loved.

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

Thank you all for the kind words. It's been tough. Moxie used to bark at noises like thunder and snow plows. We had a decent snow yesterday and it was eerily quiet here. Made me and Katie very sad. 

We are thinking of the good times and also spending a lot of time with the other dogs. Tyler, our schnoodle who turns 14 years old this month, has been sad and needy. Sam, the Shi Tzu, has been much quieter than normal, but seems to be getting better every day. 

Again, thank you all for the kind word and support. It's much appreciated.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thank you all for the kind words. It's been tough. Moxie used to bark at noises like thunder and snow plows. We had a decent snow yesterday and it was eerily quiet here. Made me and Katie very sad. 
> 
> We are thinking of the good times and also spending a lot of time with the other dogs. Tyler, our schnoodle who turns 14 years old this month, has been sad and needy. Sam, the Shi Tzu, has been much quieter than normal, but seems to be getting better every day. 
> 
> Again, thank you all for the kind word and support. It's much appreciated.


After saying "goodbye" to my other dog last summer, my remaining dog (he's turning 15) & I have slowly adapted too, as you & your family will.  Each one fills spaces in our hearts & homes with their quirky & loveable personalities- it takes time & it gets better, but there always seems to be that gap.

----------

_dakski_ (01-08-2022)

----------

